# My horse killed a dog



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Apparently, my horse (Snafu) and boss's horse (Raja) were in the indoor arena, and eating some hay scraps, minding their own business. The girl who was working today brought her two dogs, a rottweiler and a daschund. I guess the daschund found a way to slip into the arena with the horses. (Who are both around 17hh. Although, I'm sure ponies are fully capable.) He got too close to Snafu's tail/hind end. Snafu kicked, and broke the dog's back. 
The girl is upset, and blaming me. I, at the time, was at school completely unaware. I think she shouldn't have let her dogs run loose in a stable. There would be no way that daschund could have gotten away quick enough on those short little legs. Snafu, has a good reason to be defensive. He was once attacked by a pitbull who bit his nose and hung on while he thrashed around. Not exactly a good dog experience. I feel horrible that her dog was killed, but it's not my fault or Snafus.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

If dogs are near horses they should be leashed. It was the dog owner's fault.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

i agree with you that dog shouls have either been trained to stay away and not bother horses or kept away from them. In my home state it is legal to shoot any dog that is bothering your livestock.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm sorry, for you and the girl. I completely understand that she's upset, but she shouldn't blame you. If the dog doesn't respect a horses space, it shouldn't be near them


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think that dogs should be on leash around horses, espeically if they are not your horses, or you are in a public barn environment.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, it is completely not your fault. That girl should have left her dogs at home or had them on a leash. I am glad that your horse was not permanently injured by the pit bull attack, I hear of horses killed by those dogs all too often. I wouldn't be concerned with that girl because the whole issue was her fault for not having the dog leashed.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I am glad that your horse was not permanently injured by the pit bull attack, I hear of horses killed by those dogs all too often.


I know! I didn't own him at the time, but his previous owner is a good friend of mine and told me all about it. I guess he only had a few cuts on his nose, and that was it. There has also been A LOT of dogs killing horses in or around our area which is scary. A while ago 2 pit bulls found their way into a barn, and took down a full-sized horse. 

Which do you think is better or worse for horses and dog attacks? Having your horses in the city or heavily populated area? Or having horses in the country?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I would think it is worse in the country, because people seem to think it's okay to let dogs run free out in the country.

Last year there were three or four dogs that kept chasing the horses (particullary the ponies) Fortunately they left before theyt were shot


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It both has it's pro's and con's. Having them in a more populated area means that help is closer but it also means more dogs and the opposite is true for the country; fewer dogs and help farther away. Although like Kentucky said, in my area too, it is legal to shoot any dog that is on your property off leash or bothering your animals. That is easier to do in the country than the city (you always have to be concerned about where that bullet ends up).


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Too bad for the dog, it should've had a more aware owner. Dumb girl she was to put her dog in harms way like that. Guilt is why she's trying to shove the blame on you. No worries, it was nobodies fault but her own.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I am so sorry that this happened, both for you and for the dog owner. 

Dogs and horses don't necessarily mix. I ALWAYS have my dogs on leash around the farm. My horse WILL kick dogs, and since I love my dogs very much, I am sure to keep them out of harms way.

Hopefully the owner of the barn will post some rules regarding loose dogs so this won't happen again.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

7Ponies said:


> Hopefully the owner of the barn will post some rules regarding loose dogs so this won't happen again.


Unfortunately, the barn owner lets her own dogs loose too. One of them is smart and stays away from the horses, but the other dog has a death wish. This dog will randomly run in the paddocks and bark/growl at the horses. The more aggressive geldings will try to attack her, and a few times they have chased her under a car. All the owner does is yell at her.
This is a dangerous dog though, and will more than likely be put down soon. 
Not only does it attack horses, but it has bitten two different kids in the face and I can't even count how many times she has tried to bite us and miss. 
The barn owner wants it to be a public barn & she's trying to find ways to make more $$, yet she lets her evil dog loose to go bite random people. :roll:


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

What an awful barn owner, I hate dogs that bite.
You should not be blamed for the small dogs death. You were not there and the lady who owned the dog did not have it on a leash or anything so it is her fault.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I agree, the dog's death is not your fault. Neither is it your horses.

The small dog could have easily been stepped on and killed as well, even if the horse was friendly as can be. 

The dog owner is to blame for not ensuring her dogs were out of harms way.

We bring our dogs to the barn, but they are always on leashes with us and they aren't allowed near other horses but our own. My horse has had a dog (my parent's dog) ride him and is used to dogs, otherwise I wouldn't even bring my pups to the barn.

I'm sorry you had to go through this, but it isn't your or your horses fault.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

We have dogs come to our barn but they all know not to go near the horses! my instructor/owner of the barn has a dog and he is in the lesson ring with us but he lays under a jump we never use and just lays there he also goes out in the paddock but he dosent bother anything


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

We let dogs run around loose at our barn, but only the owner's dogs who stay away from the horses.. and there have still been accidents. One was stepped on years ago & still runs on three legs.. One was running around while Milo & I were in a lesson and spooked Milo.. Happens all the time. 
This isn't your fault, and you can explain to the girl that your horse cannot be blamed for her inresponsibility. =]


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

It is compleatly the dog owners fault. It is also legal here to shot a dog that is even on your property. We shoot them with a BB gun everytime they come on our property


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

I would try to comfort her. She just lost a pet. It wasn't your fault but its one of the stages of coping Anger.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Stuff happens. Horses are big and they are dangerous. You can get killed even if a horse is not trying to hurt you. Our horses must be comfortable around dogs. But...we have a horse-dumb dog. He was kind of scared of another dog at the barn and hid under the horse. Not the brightest bulb in the box sometimes.

Look, it's easier to blame you than it is for her to blame herself. Accidents do happen.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The first reaction out of a human who has done wrong is to block it out to keep themselves from hurting. By blaming you for her dog's death, it might be helping her cope with the fact that her buddy is no longer around. 
I would not encourage her to blame you, but not get defensive around her either; she just lost a pet to her own negligence and she doesn't know how to cope. 
I'm sorry that either of you has been put in this position, and hope she can find peace with the situation soon.


----------



## kko (Apr 20, 2009)

i believe that it was the dog owners fault. you should not let let a dog and horse alone together w/o any leashes or anything any. if a dog and horse are meeting for the first time, probably several times after as well, one of them, probably the dog, should be under some type of control, such as a leash, because you do not know how the dog or the horse will react and things like this can happen.

you shouldnt just bring your dogs and let them run around at their own will. even if both the dog and horse are fimiliar with other dogs and horses you still dont you have those two will act together.

i used to bring my german shepherd, and we started off by letting my dog running around in the barn with some of the horses in their stalls. then when Kaiden, the nicest horse ever, was out in the pasture we bought Ginger, the dog, out on a leash and two Ging was just sniffing Kaiden and stuff. it took maybe a month til i was able to bring my dog and let her run around by her self, she seemed ready before that, but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

everyone else has covered it. I'm sorry you have to deal with a dog owner who feels she has to put the blame on someone else for something she should have dealt with herself


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My dog is never on a leash around OUR horses. The horses got used to the dog and the dog got used to the horses. She doesn't bite, growl, etc, but she doesn travel close and likes to follow them. I take her on rides with me, and while she is following me on my horse she leaves other horses alone and other dogs alone. It's a two way street, my horse are NOT allowed to kick/bite my dog, and my dog is NOT allowed to growl or bite at my horses. They have an understanding!

She has been kicked once, by accident. These things happen. So I guess I disagree with the fact that dogs shouldn't be off lead around horses... But in saying that, I always have her on lead at competitions, as I don't know how other peoples horses will react. It is my responsibility to keep her with me, as she would follow the horses as she does with ours, thinking it was the right thing, and could cause an accident.

I feel for the girl, I really do. I would be devastated if my dog was killed... And it's natural for her to feel angry, I would too, even if I knew it was my fault. But I do agree that you aren't to blame, it is always the dog owners responsibility to consider the dogs effect on other horses.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

If the owner of the dog is that stupid to let her dogs off the lead around horses than she shouldn't own either.
P.S. We have lots of strays over here ? can I borrow your horse for a bit to remidy the problem.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Our BO has a cattle dog that likes to pester the horses but she's trained to get out if you yell "out" and the owner says "if she get's kicked it's her own fault". My horse will chase small animals down and try to kill them. It might be the mustang instinct but he's aggressive towards small animals.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Nutty Saddler said:


> can I borrow your horse for a bit to remidy the problem.


lol, that's what everyone's been asking me now. :lol:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> If the owner of the dog is that stupid to let her dogs off the lead around horses than she shouldn't own either.


My Kelpie is never on a lead around my horses. So far neither dog nor horse has been injured, and I am quite sure it will stay that way. I guess I shouldn't own either dogs or horses though, hey?


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

That stupid girl...those kind of things have their consequences and obviously the consequence in this case was her dog having to be put down because of a broken back.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

There used to be a dog (itty bitty pit mix) out at the place were I pasture my horses. He loved to chase them. No biting or snarling, but racing after/around them. Bouncing around their feet, etc. He used to frolick with me when I would go riding. 
Loki absolutely hated him...he would flatten his ears against his skull and charge the little ******. The dog would go racing off, having the time of his life. Got kicked in the head a few times by the filly I used to own >-<'

Theres another dog out there who stays far, far away from the horses. He's a Shepard/Retriever mix. Never ever had any problems with him trying to chase/herd the horses.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

That sucks, I'm sorry you have to deal with this. We always watch the dogs around horses & vis versa, esp strange horses and strange dogs. Soda and our dog Muddy play (chase each other around)and our other dogs will walk around the horses and even underneath the old mare. But my friend has used to have a horse that would go after dogs, so I'm always careful with my dog at her house or around other horses.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

That was completely the owner's fault. She should have known better, especially with a little dog. I think she's just trying to place blame on somebody. 

Victor almost killed my BO's weimaraner. The stupid dog was running around and nipping at his legs, and he got ****ed off and struck out at her with both front feet. It was literally like centimeters away from the dog's head. But would it have been mine or Victor's fault if something really had happened? Of course not, because the dog was the instigator and Victor was just minding his own business. I would have kicked her too, if she was nipping me.


----------

